# Easy way to make Dollar Tree tombstones stronger



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, great idea! A lot cheaper than the Grandin Road stones I'm wishing for, I need to save my pennies for those some day!


----------

